# Mi amplificador de potencia de RF de 27Mhz / 1W



## albertemule (Feb 26, 2012)

Las características de entrada:
Frecuencia de entrada: 27Mhz
0.7Vac RMS de tensión de entrada.
Corriente de entrada: 4 mA RMS.

Características de salida:
Frecuencia de salida: 27Mhz
Voltaje de salida: 7V RMS.
Salida de corriente: 140mA RMS.

En el circuito anterior, la antena está representada por una resistencia de 50 ohmios (R7).

Como se puede ver en la imagen superior, el nivel del voltaje de salida DC es de aproximadamente 10V.
El voltaje se divide lógicamente por la raíz cuadrada de 2, dará sobre 7Vac eficaz.
7V divididos en 50 ohmios a la impedancia de la antena es igual a 0,14 A.
El uso de este poder fórmula, igual a 0,14 veces 7V 0,98 W.
Este transmisor está enviando a la salida de 1W.

Nota:

El voltaje de entrada debe ser ajustada de modo que el transistor de potencia de salida sea apropiado.
Este circuito de transistor sólo admite por encima de 0.5W.


----------



## J2C (Feb 26, 2012)

Albertemule

Estas cometiendo un error para obtener la "Vac eficaz".

La misma se obtiene asi: Veficaz= Vpap/(2*√2),
por lo tanto Veficaz= 10 /(2x1.4142) 
lo que seria Veficaz= 10/2.8284= 3.53V RMS

Con lo que la potencia seria = 0.25 W según tus cuentas, pero dudo que dicho transistor me permita alcanzarla.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## albertemule (Feb 26, 2012)

Le sugiero que lea el artículo siguiente:
http://hem.passagen.se/communication/pa313.html


Los que quizerem la simulación LTSpice, sólo pregunte, yo envío, siempre que el interés en la construcción del circuito.


----------



## albertemule (Feb 26, 2012)

El trabajo está en el desmontaje de la SI transformadores y relaminado, pero vale la pena.

Los transformadores se encuentran en los televisores de Toko, videcassete y los receptores de FM. Mira las fotos de identificar. Las otras marcas también sirven.

¿Cómo volver a rodar los transformadores

Los transformadores son del tipo de frecuencia TOKO 10mm alto (por encima de 10 MHz) que poseen un ajuste de ferrita con un destornillador (3 mm). Se encuentran en los desechos de radio FM, televisores, videocaseteras, radios y autoradios a la banda de los ciudadanos.

Estos transformadores tienen una bobina con núcleo interno ajustable, envuelto en una forma plástica, esta forma se une a la taza escudo exterior presionado por cuatro puntos.





Para quitar el escudo de la bobina presiona los puntos deben ser aplastados. Con la ayuda de una alfombra de corte estilhete hacer el arte científico cuidadosamente.

Después se retira el molde, cortar las patillas de alambre con la ayuda de un destornillador o una alfombra estilhete relojero. Si condensadores conectados actuar cortarlas (con los pines) y guardar, ya que son de buena calidad.

El cable retirado se puede reutilizar.





Importante:

Los devanados deben tener la misma dirección y empezar en los puntos (lado GND) de dibujo.

Esto además de velar por facilitar la fase de montaje.





El cable a utilizar puede ser extraído de la bobina mismo o en otro alambre fino (0,15 mm de diámetro o menos).

¿Cómo enrollar las bobinas:





Los transformadores comercial tiene una distribución de vueltas se muestran en el dibujo.

a pesar de los diversos tipos de bobinas y núcleos, la inductancia de la bobina se puede calcular aproximadamente:

L (uH) = (16 * (N * N)) / 1000

N = número de vueltas

La variación del valor inductor es aproximadamente 30%.

Los buenos montajes!


----------



## J2C (Feb 26, 2012)

Albertemule

No me intereso seguir el desarrollo de tu thread, solo quise hacerte notar el error que cometias para el calculo de la potencia, debido a la incorrecta conversión de Vpap (Valor Pico a Pico) a Veff (Valor Eficaz). Punto que confundira al resto de los foristas en el futuro.


De observar el tema que sugeriste en otra web, veo donde cometiste el error: _This gives the formula P=U2/*2*R You can find the two formulas under each figure_ .

Ese "*2*" colocado en la formula de Potencia, esta colocado en un lugar incorrecto; ya que el lugar correcto es en la formula de conversión de Vpap (Valor Pico a Pico) a Veff (Valor Eficaz) tal como la coloque en mi post #2: *Veficaz= Vpap/(2*√2)* .



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

